# Pedaling Backwards



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey you guys, how do you pedal backwards? Whats the trick? Is it just a really tight hub or what?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SS can run something like a fixed gear that you can pedal backwards in. Otherwise, most people just backpedal to roll out backwards (for instance, coming out of a 180 or a abubaca).


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, okay I get it, thanks.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Threadjack: Can I get some advice for learning to roll backwards while pedaling?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Learn in a quarter pipe.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

or anything inclined, it doesnt have to be a 1/4pipe.

its just like learning to ride again  doesnt take much practice to be able to go back and pivot around to normal, but keep trying and you can ride backwards down slopes for quite a distance.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, it shouldn't be too hard to get good at


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

BikeMk said:


> Threadjack: Can I get some advice for learning to roll backwards while pedaling?


here's some advice.... roll up whatever incline yer on and when you hit the point when you are no longer comfy and want to start the rollback, hop both wheels off the ground just a little. this will "center" the bike and reset you in a neutral position with no real head tilt before you start rolling. sit back a bit (almost pull the bike backwards) and begin backpedalling. I prefer to kinda stand/squat while others actually sit, its up to you. as you near the bottom of the incline, keep your weight neutral over the center of the bike, and fix your eyes on your stem (arms relaxed and slightly extended). that's about it. once you get that down, work on doing a half cab out to get the bike turneed back forward. we can hit that one in another lesson if you want.

peace,
nam


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

cool, so you can actually pedal backwards, its not just that you have to?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

fixed gears you can pedal backwards, not regular mtb freehub type wheels. fixed gears as in no coasting. the cranks constatnly turn. look at this way,, just roll your bike backwards holding it up.. the cranks turn backwards. you just have to spin them backwards faster than they want to so you dont slow yourslef down and get hung up.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

oh, I get it


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, I'm seeing in props: road fools 14 that there is a guy who can just roll backwards without pealing on his ss bmx bike. How does he do this?


----------



## VDknuckles (Oct 27, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Hey, I'm seeing in props: road fools 14 that there is a guy who can just roll backwards without pealing on his ss bmx bike. How does he do this?


Well, on a mountain bike, you would use a neutral gear to do that. There's more info in this thread.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

or if hes got the old school anti-coaster coaster brake deal..


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Hey, I'm seeing in props: road fools 14 that there is a guy who can just roll backwards without pealing on his ss bmx bike. How does he do this?


ya i think hes using a freecoaster......heres one http://www.albes.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=506


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

how does that work?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

i dont know. all i know is what its used for.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

that is cool. Maybe worth looking into if you had an urban bike.


----------



## bikerdave52 (Aug 14, 2005)

Sic components makes a neutral gear for hubs...Its what aaron chase rode i rode it for a month and just liked doing it the old fasion way instead


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

oh ya, I just think it looks a little more stable rolling backwards without having to pedal


----------



## VDknuckles (Oct 27, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> oh ya, I just think it looks a little more stable rolling backwards without having to pedal


Personally, I feel more stable back pedaling. When doing pivots and stuff, I find that the little pop that I get from back pedaling helps me move and balance the bike alot more. But then again, that's just me. All I can say is to try it for yourself.


----------



## trail nazi (Apr 25, 2006)

*front brake roll back*



bedheadben said:


> Learn in a quarter pipe.


You can also just punch the front brake and then run the momentum backwards. Although a slight incline is easier. You can use the front brake in mid roll back if you need to get yourself resituated.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, that always works too


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I have been wondering what to do with my Surley 1x1 for the summer. A fixed gear, as posted by fiddy_ryder. Not to beat up because I have other bikes for that. Right now it's of course a single speed, with discs and Snowcat rims for snow riding. I have recently started with that fancy stuff on my P2, learning to coast back down ramps, nose wheelies, 'nsuch. Tricks ARE for kids. But 49 years old? me


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

have fun with that


----------

